# BTEC extended diploma level 3 or comptia A and N++



## andyxeno (May 9, 2008)

Hi guys, i've been fixing pc's for a while now(had help from you in the past,always good advice) and have decided to get a qualification to backup my skills. I'm undecided as to which course would cover more ground jobwise and is more recognised.From what i gather the comptia and edexcel(BTECH)are both well known.Eventually i will probably look to move abroad from uk possibly to Canada, not sure yet(still a long way off).So anyone any thoughts on which course would be recognised most/carry the most clought?
Thanks.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

do all of them.

You can do your A+ and N+ by self study i.e get the books and study yourself then take the exams when you are ready.


----------

